# How to change exterior appearance of house and how much



## bambam (18 Apr 2010)

What could you do to change the exterior on a redbrick house and would it cost the earth???


----------



## pudds (18 Apr 2010)

not sure exactly what you mean by *change*  but you can paint over  red brick to change it's colour..but personally I would avoid doing this unless it's really in a bad state.  My own is red brick but I wouldn't dream of painting it despite some efferesence in spots and it 25yrs old.


----------



## bambam (18 Apr 2010)

Thanks pudds, we would prefer a rendered finish, not sure if I could plaster over the redbrick and if  we could would it be prohibitively expensive.


----------



## onq (19 Apr 2010)

bambam,

You should inquire of your planning officer what they will accept in your area.

If your house is a protected structure or in an architectural conservation area you may be limited in what you can do.

Section 4 1 h of the Planning and Development Act is your friend, but only insofar as it may be interpreted by the planning office.

You may affect the value of your property by applying a painted finished to existing red brickwork - it isn't something you should do on the hop.

ONQ.

[broken link removed]

All advice on AAM is remote from the situation and cannot be relied upon   as a defence or support - in and of itself - should legal action be   taken.
Competent legal and building professionals should be asked to advise in   Real Life with rights to inspect and issue reports on the matters at   hand.


----------

